# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  Delphi Preview Handler - ابزاری برای نمایش فایلهای پروژه در preview pane

## ehp_kz6597

سلام
امروز یه ابزار جالب دیدم که میتونه خیلی مفید باشه 
بعد از نصب این برنامه ، شما میتونید فایلهای پروژتون که پسوند های زیر باشن رو  در قسمت preview pane ویندوزتون (ویستا و سون) مشاهده کنین 
 


> *Delphi Preview Handler*, which basically is a preview  handler for windows vista and  7 which allow you read your object  pascal, C++‎ and Assembly code with Syntax highlighting without open in a  editor, this preview handler can render these file extensions .pp,  .lpr, .lfm, .lpk, .inc, .pas, .dpr,.dfm, .dpk,.dproj, .bdsproj,.c,  .cpp,. cc,.h, .hpp,.hh, .cxx, .hxx, . cu, .asm.



لینک اصلی منبع 

فایل نصب برنامه و دوتا screenshot رو برای دوستانی که نتونستن به لینک بالا دسترسی پیدا کنن آپلود کردم

فایل نصب (لینک مستقیم)
1 screenshot 
screenshot 2

موفق باشید

----------

